# Please help us choose a Branson resort



## skulipeg (Feb 28, 2010)

Hi all,

We'll be in the Branson area the beginning of August, travelling with our 8-year old and 1-year old daughters.  I've read all the reviews and threads about the various resorts in the area, and still can't make up my mind which one would be best for us.

Our options include Escapes to Stonebridge Village, French Quarter, The Suites at Fall Creek, Whyndham Branson, and Westgate Branson Woods.  We're booking through RCI's extra vacations to keep our costs down.

We'll be getting a two-bedroom unit.  We're looking for clean, spacious units that are relatively quiet (minimal noise transfer in the mid-afternoon naptime and early evenings especially).  We don't often participate in organized resort activities, but are looking for resorts with outdoor pools and other on-site outdoor activities to entertain our 8-year old.  We're also hoping for a 1-year old friendly kid pool.  Location isn't a big concern.  We usually eat-in, so proximity to restaurants also isn't a concern.

Thanks for your help.

Sandra


----------



## timeos2 (Feb 28, 2010)

*Great to have such a big choice of nice places*



skulipeg said:


> Our options include Escapes to Stonebridge Village, French Quarter, The Suites at Fall Creek, Whyndham Branson, and Westgate Branson Woods.  We're booking through RCI's extra vacations to keep our costs down.
> 
> We'll be getting a two-bedroom unit.  We're looking for clean, spacious units that are relatively quiet (minimal noise transfer in the mid-afternoon naptime and early evenings especially).  We don't often participate in organized resort activities, but are looking for resorts with outdoor pools and other on-site outdoor activities to entertain our 8-year old.  We're also hoping for a 1-year old friendly kid pool.  Location isn't a big concern.  We usually eat-in, so proximity to restaurants also isn't a concern.Sandra



In order: 

- Stone Bridge
- Wyndham Branson 
- Westgate (!!) but avoid the sales pepole at either of those.
- French Quarter
- Suites At Falls Creek

All are nice but the Suites is based around a trailer park (literally) and lacks a true resort feel, which makes it easy to place last on this list. Westgate is a surprisingly nice resort (most Westgate's aren't as nice) but you are always under the threat of being hounded by sales (with recent cutbacks maybe its not so bad).  

I don't think you'd be disappointed at any of them.


----------



## dougp26364 (Feb 28, 2010)

skulipeg said:


> Hi all,
> 
> We'll be in the Branson area the beginning of August, travelling with our 8-year old and 1-year old daughters.  I've read all the reviews and threads about the various resorts in the area, and still can't make up my mind which one would be best for us.
> 
> ...



Of these resorts I have photo albums of Westgate Branson Woods, Suites at Fall Creek (but they're deluxe units), Escapes to Stonebridge Village and French Quarter. If it helps click the link in my signature below and search for the albums of these resorts to give you an idea of what each one offers. 

Stonebridge is away from town but closer to Silver Dollar City than the others. It's a nice resort but, IMHO it's not really convenient to anything other than Silver Dollar City. For that reason it wouldn't be my first choice for a family vacation. They have a decent pool and spacious units. We didn't notice any neighor noise but, we were on the top floor. The basic units are wood frame construction so I would assume you'll hear footsteps if you're not on the top floor. They also don't have elevators so stairs could be a possiblity. I believe that most of the standard units are four plexes and that would mean only one flight of stairs. 

Westgate Branson Woods has a decent location and very nice large units but, there is some sound proofing issues we had. They're wood construction and we could hear families above us. When the childern ran, as children will do, it sounded like a heard of elephants moving across the floor. The resort has nice amenities and a nice pool area. It would be one of the top resorts on you list if I was looking to exchange into Branson. Like Stonebridge, unless you're in the new tower, no elevators. Most units appear to be flour plexes so one flight of stairs is always a possibilty. 

The Suite's at Fall Creek would appear to be a little more off the beaten path but, if you learn the access routes it actually has a great location for getting around town. The pools are more plain than at Branson Woods for servicable. The Suite's are mixed in with a multi use project that includes a mobil home park, full ownership condos and a camp ground. Still the units are nicely equiped and of good size. 

French Quarter has a great location and is well constructed. Units are large and we haven't ever had an issue with noise from adjoining units. But, we've always been in a two bedroom loft unit so, no one was above us. French Quarter has probably the best spalsh pool of the lot for little tikes and a nice pool for everyone else. The units are spacious but the furnishings are not luxurious. Based on your requirements this may be the best resort for you.

Wyndham is the only resort I can't comment on. It's one of the resorts we've never stayed at.


----------



## libraria99 (Feb 28, 2010)

My vote goes to Wyndham.  A caveat: there are three Wyndham's in Branson.  Either the Meadows or Mountain Vista would be great.  Don't get the Falls.  Meadows is my first pick, although Mountain Vista is newer.  What I like about Meadows is that there are two outdoor pools and one indoor pool.  Also, even though you say you don't necessarily participate in resort activities, they have an outdoor pavilion where they do nightly activities that can be lots of fun.  The location is about three miles south of the "Strip" which is what they call Hwy 76 running thru town where most of the restaurants/shows are located.


----------



## skulipeg (Mar 1, 2010)

Thanks for your input!  It sounds like everyone has their own favorites!  I think I've managed to narrow it down to Escapes to Stonebridge Village and French Quarter.  I'd add Wyndham to the list, but I first have to find out if, when booking through RCI's Extra Vacations, we have a choice of which of the three resorts we'll be placed in.

Any further input on your likes/dislikes of Escapes to Stonebridge and French Quarter would be appreciated.  We don't mind a farther away location, stairs don't bother us.  Escapes to Stonebridge unit is a two bedroom described by RCI as an 8/8, while French Quarter units are 6/6.

Thanks Doug for the link to your photos - extremely helpful!!


----------



## AwayWeGo (Mar 1, 2010)

*Free Breakfast.*

The Branson timeshare where we stayed on RCI exchange featured free breakfast every day -- basically, a self-serve continental-style buffet breakfast with somewhat expanded menu (e.g., grits, biscuits & gravy, etc., in addition to pastries & donuts & cereal & coffee & tea & juice). 

It's The Colonnade -- basically, a converted hotel but very nice & in a convenient Branson location. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## ace2000 (Mar 1, 2010)

Assuming you're planning on going to Silver Dollar City (maybe even for more than 1 day)... I'll cast my vote for Stonebridge. The inside of the units are as nice as any resort in Branson, and being within a 5 minute drive of SDC is a big plus. The drawback is the 10-15 minute drive to town, that's if traffic is light. It can be far worse in heavy traffic, so you'll want to learn about the Ozark Mt. High Road.

Also, there is a very nice outdoor pool for your little ones. The activity schedule is not as strong as Wyndham, but Stonebridge is a very nice resort. And then throw in the excellent golf and tennis, and it moves to the top of our list!


----------



## skulipeg (Mar 2, 2010)

Thanks all!  We currently have one unit (8/8) on hold at Stonebridge, and another (8/6) at Wyndham - I phoned the RCI & resort, since we're checking in on Sunday, we're guaranteed either Meadows or Mountain Vista.  They can't tell me any more than that.

Alan - we took a look at the Colonnade - the complimentary breakfast is certainly an attraction, and it looks like a nice, friendly resort.  But unfortunately there's not much on-site for the kids, so we're passing on that one.  Thanks for the suggestion, though!

Ace2000 - unfortunately we're neither golfers nor tennis players, so we won't be taking advantage of those features.  

So in a nutshell we're now trying the decide between Stonebridge and Wyndham.  The others no longer have availability on the dates we prefer.  They both look like very nice resorts, we may end up having to flip a coin to make a decision!

Anyone else have any likes/dislikes about Stonebridge or Wyndham that they'd like to pass along?


----------



## ace2000 (Mar 2, 2010)

What else do you want to know? I've been to both and like them both. If I had a multi-day pass at SDC, then I'd pick Stonebridge. If I was interested in resort activiites or being closer to the Branson action, then I'd pick Wyndham. The outdoor pools are a wash (I'd probably prefer the outdoor pool at Stonebridge with the little ones).

They both have Wal-marts within a reasonable drive. Stonebridge Wal-mart is a supercenter.

Since you have the little ones and enjoy swimming, you'll probably like visiting White Water (closer to Wyndham).

You really can't go wrong with either choice.


----------



## ace2000 (Mar 2, 2010)

One more thing, I tend to think of Stonebridge as a slow relaxing resort... very spread out and kind of scenic with the surrounding hills.

Wyndham is more of a busy resort with more going on with a much smaller layout. Are you wanting relaxation? Or are you wanting to do a lot of stuff?


----------



## dougp26364 (Mar 3, 2010)

Keep in mind that with Stonebridge, the second bedroom is actually a smaller one bedroom unit. The two units, master suite and lock-off, are connected by a foyer. I could see this causing an 9 year old some anxiety as they could feel more seperated and isolated. 

I'm not certain how the 6/6 at French Quarter is set up. French Quarter has both traditional two bedroom non-lock out units but it also has two bedroom lock-out units. The lock-outs are more of the traditional two bedroom lock-out with the pass through door. I would think that this would cause less seperation anxiety for an 8 year old. 

Of course, some 8 year olds would LOVE to have their own one bedroom apartment seperated from their parents by a foyer. The 8 year old could always sleep on the sofa sleeper in the living room of the master suite if there's any seperation anxiety and play house in the 1 bedroom lock-off during the day. Sofa sleepers were great when I was that age. Not so great now though.


----------



## skulipeg (Mar 3, 2010)

Thanks for the responses - that tells me exactly what I need to know.  We're more of the relaxed, private, nature-loving kind of family, and would definitely choose something lower key and scenic over really busy.  We also tend to do our grocery shopping at the Walmart supercentre when we're on holidays.  And our 8-year old WILL love having her own "suite".  The lockout for us will be more like a three-bedroom unit, allowing our little one to have her own bedroom and not be disturbed (we are both light sleepers), while the older one can crash on the pullout and have her own TV - she'll be in heaven!  We'll have the baby monitor set up, and will prop the doors open to the A and B sides open (assuming the main front door can be locked), so the separation between the two sides won't be a concern.

Thank you so much for helping us make our decision.  Stonebridge it is!


----------



## ace2000 (Mar 3, 2010)

skulipeg said:


> Thanks for the responses - that tells me exactly what I need to know. We're more of the relaxed, private, nature-loving kind of family, and would definitely choose something lower key and scenic over really busy.


 
Check out Dogwood Canyon then... you'll love it. They have hiking and/or biking and it's great for outdoor fans. Also, you'll be very close to Table Rock Lake at Stonebridge and many don't realize that Stonebridge allows you to use the marina at the Yacht Club resort just a few minutes away. Also, I wouldn't classify the Wyndham as 'very' busy. Just busier...

Added link: http://www.indianpointmarina.com/index.html Wave Runner rental for $65/hour. Your 9 year old (riding with an adult) would enjoy it!


----------



## skulipeg (Mar 3, 2010)

Thanks for that info - we're going to be splitting our time between things we enjoy (hiking, nature) and things our daughter will enjoy (theme parks, waterparks, pools, Ripley's, etc.).  I'll add Dogwood Canyon & Table Rock Lake to my list of things to research.


----------



## AwayWeGo (Aug 8, 2012)

*No More Free Breakfast.*




AwayWeGo said:


> The Branson timeshare where we stayed on RCI exchange featured free breakfast every day -- basically, a self-serve continental-style buffet breakfast with somewhat expanded menu (e.g., grits, biscuits & gravy, etc., in addition to pastries & donuts & cereal & coffee & tea & juice).


According to a recent resort review at RCI Dot Com, free breakfast is no longer offered at The Colonnade. 

So it goes. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## ace2000 (Aug 8, 2012)

ace2000 said:


> Also, you'll be very close to Table Rock Lake at Stonebridge and many don't realize that Stonebridge allows you to use the marina at the Yacht Club resort just a few minutes away.


 
This is an old thread.  And the marina is no longer an option.


----------

